# When Scotland was on fire.



## Wayne (Jun 15, 2014)

When Scotland was on Fire

In this dear land in days of yore,
God moved in mighty power;
His Word He blessed and souls found rest,
When Scotland was on fire.

And in those days of yesteryear,
Men loved the Word of God;
They preached it true and lived it too,
When Scotland was on fire.

Once more Lord, once more Lord;
As in the days of yore;
On this dear land, Thy Spirit pour,
Set Scotland now on fire.

There were Welsh and Peden, Craig and Knox;
M'Cheyne and Rutherford;
Bonar and Wishart, Livingston,
These loved the Word of God,
And many others of renown,
For Christ their lives laid down;
When Scotland was on fire for God,
When Scotland was on fire.

In this dear land in days of yore,
Men honoured Christ the Lord;
They followed him, come loss or gain,
When Scotland was on fire.

In castle grand and but’n ben,
God had the chiefest place,
Nor stake nor rack could hold them back,
When Scotland was on fire.

Once more, once more, once more Oh Lord,
On this dear land of heather and glens
And lochs and hills,
Set Scotland now on fire.


----------



## Herald (Jun 15, 2014)

Wayne,

May I have permission to share this outside of the PB?


----------



## Wayne (Jun 15, 2014)

Bill:

I found that on Facebook, on a page titled Scottish Covenanters. I do not know the author of the poem. You could head over to FB, find that page, and ask there :

https://www.facebook.com/ScottishCovenanters/posts/393428897433158

(at which point he exposes the fact that he didn't get permission to post it on the PB . . . )


----------

